# I need your help for More passion and happy life



## 55dada (May 28, 2013)

My wife and I get married for 14 years, at present our life including sex life is very happy. A happy life in order to maintain and sublimation at present, the main is sex, ask Mr. Ladies, if you have experience of success, please share, we share, let our life more happiness, I will also share in succession, how do I do that


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

I could not agree more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wine helps


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm very happy for you dear.


----------

